# Juve - Torino: 18 febbraio 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

Juve - Torino, derby della Mole e anticipo del venerdì di Serie A. Si gioca questa sera, venerdì 18 febbraio 2022, alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Dove vedere Juve - Toro in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Questo Torino gli darà filo da torcere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo Torino gli darà filo da torcere.


Finirà come tutti gli altri derby.
Il Torino darà del filo da torcere ai gobbi per poi prendere gol a 5 minuti dalla fine.


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Febbraio 2022)

Infatti, magari da Vlahovic che mezz'ora dopo la fine della partita sul sito di Tuttosport sarà di nuovo "Mostro" e su quello della Gazzetta "Uno dei più forti centravanti di sempre".


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo Torino gli darà filo da torcere.



Forse non perderà malamente ma perderà come sempre.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

anche le quote fanno capire che non sia scontata come altre volte
a 1,7 contro il Torino raramente la ricordo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Spero che non ci sia la solita ladrata contro il Torino
e poi fanno i servizi che sono anni che non riesce a vincere... A neanche!


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Finirà come tutti gli altri derby.
> Il Torino darà del filo da torcere ai gobbi per poi prendere gol a 5 minuti dalla fine.


O rigorino


----------



## chicagousait (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Torino, derby della Mole e anticipo del venerdì di Serie A. Si gioca questa sera, venerdì 18 febbraio 2022, alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Toro in tv?
> 
> ...


Finirà come tutti gli altri derby, con gli striscianti che in un modo o nell'altro usciranno vincitori


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Febbraio 2022)

Neanche quotato il gol di cuadrado tra il 90mo e il 96mo.


----------



## UDG (18 Febbraio 2022)

Vedendo le ultime partite del Torino non ho dubbi sul risultato


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Toro, potete fare il colpaccio.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Che Juve ragazzi. Complimenti.


----------



## Zenos (18 Febbraio 2022)

Complimenti per la vittoria della Juve.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

Dje Toro


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

con la porta davanti Belotti si fa togliere la palla da uno da dietro senza subire fallo, genio


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

che ha fatto quello ???
ha provato a intervenire e gli è passato in mezzo tipo fantasma lasciandolo andare in porta


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

quanti anni sono che il torino non fa punti coi ladri?


----------



## Zenos (18 Febbraio 2022)

Che q sto codice fiscale


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

bella dormita difensiva, comunque il portiere non può prendere goal dalla linea di fondo


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

Già finita


----------



## Hellscream (18 Febbraio 2022)

Potete dedicarvi ad altro


----------



## Dexter (18 Febbraio 2022)

10 minuti di solo Toro, e De ligt segna su angolo...spengo


----------



## Dexter (18 Febbraio 2022)

Poi vabè non parliamo di VANJA Milinkovic Savic...ma quanti punti ha fatto perdere al Toro quest' anno!?


----------



## kipstar (18 Febbraio 2022)

partita che non è nemmeno da seguire. i derby di torino sono delle partite scontate.....


----------



## Kayl (18 Febbraio 2022)

I tifosi del torino dovrebbero chiedere che il termine "derby di torino" venga bandito, non è un derby, è una conflagrazione anale per loro.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

il Torino ha due facce: la difesa, poi dal centrocampo avanti


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Facile le vincano tutte da qui alla fine.


----------



## danjr (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ma davvero vi piace pobega?


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Di quanti miliardi è aumentato il valore del pallavolista dopo il gol?


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

ahahaha l'arbitro blocca il cross del torino
identica azione del goal della juve, allora andava annullato per fallo di de ligt


----------



## davoreb (18 Febbraio 2022)

la juve gioca in modo vergognoso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Solo un folle può pensare che perdano punti nella partita più scontata del calcio mondiale.

Purtroppo hanno svoltato difensivamente e i risultati si vedono, dato che nelle ultime 20 partite sono a -3 dall'Inter e sono la migliore difesa del campionato.

Per fortuna restano "solo" 13 partite e più di 39 punti non possono fare


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Singo non è male.


----------



## davoreb (18 Febbraio 2022)

asseedio


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto solo gli ultimi 20 minuti. Solo Toro praticamente


----------



## Hellscream (18 Febbraio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> la juve gioca in modo vergognoso.


È incredibile come giochino da schifo letteralmente contro chiunque


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma davvero vi piace pobega?



Pobega puo prendere solo il posto di krunic o baka come 5°, e avrebbe senso causa liste.
Chi pensa fuori kessie dentro pobega lo dice in malafede, per un milan da settimo/ottavposto.
A noi ne serve minimo 1 molto forte in mezzo. pobega 5° o scambio per bremer.


----------



## Gamma (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Singo non è male.



È buonissimo. Sono mesi che lo inserisco come papabile nome per noi, ma putroppo gioca a dx, dove abbiamo già Calabria e Kalulu.
Fosse mancino mi ci butterei subito, è giovanissimo, fisicato e gioca bene con continuità da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Febbraio 2022)

Pobega in quella posizione non ha veramente senso, anche dovesse segnare nella ripresa.
Mah..
Detto ciò, ottimo Torino ma tanto non segna manco con la matita.
Questo calcio è di una noia mortale, non si tira mai in porta… il Toro invece che tirare allarga, invece che crossare (specie su angolo) torna in dietro…
Juve patetica come sempre, ma avevo pronosticato 13 vittorie nelle ultime 15.
Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

sto vlahovic 90 milioni...............
bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## danjr (18 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Pobega puo prendere solo il posto di krunic o baka come 5°, e avrebbe senso causa liste.
> Chi pensa fuori kessie dentro pobega lo dice in malafede, per un milan da settimo/ottavposto.
> A noi ne serve minimo 1 molto forte in mezzo. pobega 5° o scambio per bremer.


Non saltatemi addosso, ma krunic è più forte. Al posto di balla ci sta… ma a sto punto meglio usarlo in uno scambio o plusvalenze


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non saltatemi addosso, ma krunic è più forte. Al posto di balla ci sta… ma a sto punto meglio usarlo in uno scambio o plusvalenze


Secondo me è meglio di krunic, se non altro ha 22 anni contro 28 e ha un ruolo nelle liste.

però non sei presentabile con pobega in champions questo è chiaro. Oltre a tonali e bennacer a metà campo ne serve minimo 1, ma meglio 2,forti.

Pobega dovrebbe fare 15 gare da subentrante in A, fine. I titolari devono essere altri a metà campo


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Bremer si conferma un difensore importantissimo, sarebbe la mia prima scelta in estate. 
Pobega fuori ruolo, è un mediano/mezzala, deve partire da dietro e inserirsi di corsa, fra le linee negli spazi stretti si perde. 


Comunque nulla è perduto. Può ancora succedere di tutto, sulla carta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che la juve ha una batteria di terzini imbarazzanti. Pellegrini, de scoglio e Sandro che oramai non ce la fa più


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me è meglio di krunic, se non altro ha 22 anni contro 28 e ha un ruolo nelle liste.
> 
> però non sei presentabile con pobega in champions questo è chiaro. Oltre a tonali e bennacer a metà campo ne serve minimo 1, ma meglio 2,forti.
> 
> Pobega dovrebbe fare 15 gare da subentrante in A, fine. I titolari devono essere altri a metà campo


Pobega andrebbe bene al posto di baka ma kessie va sostituito con un cc top


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2022)

Che giocatore Bremer


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sto vlahovic 90 milioni...............
> bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Guarda con me sfondi una porta aperta. Buonissimo attaccante, non ci piove, ma per me non è un centravanti con capacità top, non vedo in lui la classe, tutto qui. Io non sarei stato felice fosse arrivato al Milan, continuo a sognare un altro "tipo" di centravanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Bremer


un muro.
ci penserei 3 volte a lasciarlo agli sfinteristi.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Bremer



Gran bel marcatore, però francamente che chiedano tutti quei soldi per un calciatore che non ha mai giocato una sola partita di Champions o con il Brasile lo trovo assurdo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

il gallllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

El Galloooooooooooo


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Szczesny uccellato


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2022)

compriamo il Galloo


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo quanto dura sto pareggio


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che si vede un terzino che non sa difendere come marca dentro l'area...Sandro ha marcato la punta a 5 metri davanti la porta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

belotti inguardabile comunque fino ad ora.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (18 Febbraio 2022)

ci vuole la doppietta del Gallo dai!!!


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

e bravo al polletto belotti


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Mandragora per un soffio non fa il 2-1


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> belotti inguardabile comunque fino ad ora.



Inguardabile da anni. Tecnicamente è sempre stato scarso, ma anni fa aveva strapotere fisico (arrivava su tutti i palloni) e la testa affamata...persa sia una che l'altra cosa esce per quel che è, un calciatore modesto.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Febbraio 2022)

Questo Vlahovic ogni volta che lo ho visto contro gente seria un giocatorino..


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2022)

Forza toro!!! Mai come ora nella storia possono vincerla in trasferta, occasione unica. Forza Cuore toro!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2022)

Il toro meriterebbe la vittoria sinceramente m. Giuve inguardabile


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

ahahaha che simulazione del quadrato, guardate il replay


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile, giallo per Cuadrado...


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Che buffone Cuadrado


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Questo Vlahovic ogni volta che lo ho visto contro gente seria un giocatorino..



Bravo, mai visto decisivo contro una grande. Contro di noi a Firenze ha segnato perchè l'ha marcato Gabbia, che già è quel che è, ma l'abbiamo visto forse nella peggior serata della sua carriera. Ogni volta che trova un difensore serio Vlahovic è poca roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

fuori mr 90M.
io non dico niente perchè è presto, però....


----------



## UDG (18 Febbraio 2022)

Perché esce il MOSTRO?


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic si è rovinato la carriera andando alla rubentus


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Penso di non aver mai visto un giocatore esaltato dai media quanto Locatelli.


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

The Sciglio da giallo


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

speriamo non la perda con questi cambi...


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> The Sciglio da giallo


Macché..”è un bravo ragazzo..”


----------



## kYMERA (18 Febbraio 2022)

Entrati nei 10 min derby. Segna la Juventus, neanche quotato.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Che mancato intervento di Bremer...da brividi


----------



## kYMERA (18 Febbraio 2022)

Un fallo netto. Matematico segnano su questo calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

Giallo netto non dato ad Athur..nemmeno fallo haha


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso di non aver mai visto un giocatore esaltato dai media quanto Locatelli.



Comunque in Italia siamo bravissimi ad esaltare calciatori normalissimi. Una volta i vari Birindelli, Pessotto, Torricelli, Di Livio, Tacchinardi la Juventus li prendeva per tre spicci, quello che di fatto valevano. Oggi normodotati di questo tipo, quello che oggi è Locatelli, li paghi 40 mln.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

ehilà il monociglio ovino si alza, che è successo ?
vedo lady oscar nervosa, bionda e barbuta con il nuovo look
zona rube cesarini ?


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

20 min di recupero minimo


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque in Italia siamo bravissimi ad esaltare calciatori normalissimi. Una volta i vari Birindelli, Pessotto, Torricelli, Di Livio, Tacchinardi la Juventus li prendeva per tre spicci, quello che di fatto valevano. Oggi normodotati di questo tipo, quello che oggi è Locatelli, li paghi 40 mln.


Quella è anche un po' l'evoluzione del calcio mondiale. Una volta i top club avevano 2, massimo 3 campioni e per il resto gregari. Ora Ora non bastano 11 campioni. Va detto che i primi siamo stati noi con l'arrivo di berlusconi.
Per quanto riguarda Locatelli, da quando è entrato in ottica juve, cioè da quando ha iniziato a far bene a Sassuolo, è diventato per tutti la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta e Kroos


----------



## danjr (18 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque in Italia siamo bravissimi ad esaltare calciatori normalissimi. Una volta i vari Birindelli, Pessotto, Torricelli, Di Livio, Tacchinardi la Juventus li prendeva per tre spicci, quello che di fatto valevano. Oggi normodotati di questo tipo, quello che oggi è Locatelli, li paghi 40 mln.


Guarda che quelli però han vinto la champions


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

ecco che ci provano a scularla

ovviamente a loro una ladrata stile spezia non succede mai


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

allegri urla di dare la palla ai cross di quadrato


----------



## kYMERA (18 Febbraio 2022)

Bene


----------



## UDG (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo risultato


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

e lo pigliano in culo, ho fatto bene a resistere a cambiare canale


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie Toro!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo pareggio


----------



## Solo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Godo!


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

pee pepepepe pepeeee pepepepe


----------



## Simo98 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la Juve non doveva vincerle tutte e addirittura giocarsi lo scudetto?


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Toro, lo sapevo che ce l'avrebbero fatta. Meritavano anche qualcosa in più.


----------



## bmb (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ho paura che questa Juve con Vlahovic possa soffiarci il quarto posto. Peccato non aver fatto un mercato di riparazione come il loro.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2022)

Grandissimo toro


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo, domani possiamo distanziarli un pò, che con i ladri non si sa mai.


----------



## Walker (18 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse non perderà malamente ma perderà come sempre.


Previsione sbagliata.
Meglio così...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Con questo pari allungano nella lotta scudetto e si candidano per vincere con 4 giornate di anticipo.

Godo.

Vlahovic stuprato da bremer.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Che Juve. Favoriti minimo per il secondo posto.


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

Brutta partita del Piemonte calcio, meritavano di perdere


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Previsione sbagliata.
> Meglio così...



Sono contentissimo di aver sbagliato


----------



## Walker (18 Febbraio 2022)

E grande partita del Toro.
I gobbi sembrano bolliti, e sto Vlahovic, come già detto, parecchio montato.
Devono scoppiare sti indagati maledetti.


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

“Occhio alla Juve per lo scudetto” multicit hahahah


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Se un attaccante piuttosto monotematico come Vlahovic vale 75 milioni (più commissioni), uno come Shevchenko oggi dovrebbe valerne 300.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (18 Febbraio 2022)

voglio ride se nn entrano in Champions........cmq il Mostro di Firenze ha giocato dimostrando tutto il suo valore!!!


----------



## Marilson (18 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho paura che questa Juve con Vlahovic possa soffiarci il quarto posto. Peccato non aver fatto un mercato di riparazione come il loro.


----------



## bmb (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con questo pari allungano nella lotta scudetto e si candidano per vincere con 4 giornate di anticipo.
> 
> Godo.
> 
> Vlahovic stuprato da bremer.


Fortissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Bene bene bene.
Cuadrado adatto al calcio femminile.
Ahah
Paolina si è rotto di nuovo.

E Locatelli??? Top mondo .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Febbraio 2022)

Allegri per questa Juve é un peso. Nel primo tempo dopo il gol, hanno solo pensato a difendere.
Sto megalomane avrebbe fatto giocare male anche il Barca di Messi,Xavi e Iniesta.


Per fortuna ha un contratto bello lungo e pesante.


----------



## UDG (18 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se un attaccante piuttosto monotematico come Vlahovic vale 75 milioni (più commissioni), uno come Shevchenko oggi dovrebbe valerne 300.


Shevchenko era un vero numero 7


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Febbraio 2022)

Dybala rotto
Vlahovic annullato da Bremer
2 punti persi
Sovrastati nel gioco 
Godo

Pobega inadatto al Milan 
Spero che molti avendolo visto avranno notato i limiti tecnici


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> E grande partita del Toro.
> I gobbi sembrano bolliti, e sto Vlahovic, come già detto, parecchio montato.
> *Devono scoppiare sto indagati maledetti.*



Sarà festa solo se rimarranno fuori dalla CL.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

dai che cairo ci riprova con il rinnovo dopo il goal alla Galliani con Zapata nel derby
forza vigile urbano


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bene bene bene.
> Cuadrado adatto al calcio femminile.
> Ahah
> Paolina si è rotto di nuovo.
> ...



verissimo 
Vlahovic si é visto come sia un ottimo finalizzatore ma manca di altro


----------



## Walker (18 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà festa solo se rimarranno fuori dalla CL.


In quel caso, le scorte di Prosecco del supermercato vicino casa verranno pressoché azzerate...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi i campioni veri si vedono quando ti marcano a uomo.
Il trattamento che subivano i maradona , van basten, sheva, kaka, ecc ecc.

Io campioni stasera non ho visti.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con questo pari allungano nella lotta scudetto e si candidano per vincere con 4 giornate di anticipo.
> 
> Godo.
> 
> Vlahovic stuprato da bremer.


È la seconda volta che Bremer non gli fa vedere palla.
Giocatore fantastico.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> verissimo
> Vlahovic si é visto come sia un ottimo finalizzatore ma manca di altro



Vlahovic non è Mbappè, non prende palla e va in porta da solo.
Infatti costa un quarto.

Però nel Milan sono sicuro farebbe un gol a partita

Gli ovini facevano schifo prima, non è che ora si trasformino solo xke c è Vlahovic in attacco.

Poi, se mi sbaglio e Vlahovic sarà un flop godrò comunque come un maiale


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi i campioni veri si vedono quando ti marcano a uomo.
> Il trattamento che subivano i maradona , van basten, sheva, kaka, ecc ecc.
> *
> Io campioni stasera non ho visti.*



Ma come non hai ammirato Belotti?


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con questo pari allungano nella lotta scudetto e si candidano per vincere con 4 giornate di anticipo.
> 
> Godo.
> 
> Vlahovic stuprato da bremer.


L'anno scorso a stuprarlo forte fu tomori


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È la seconda volta che Bremer non gli fa vedere palla.
> Giocatore fantastico.


a parte bremer stasera vlalhovic ha fatto proprio schifo


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma come non hai ammirato Belotti?


Ahah intendevo tra i carcerati. 

Il fine settimana inizia alla grande.


----------



## Walker (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È la seconda volta che Bremer non gli fa vedere palla.
> Giocatore fantastico.


Magari arrivasse, con Tomori formerebbe una coppia devastante...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Ahah intendevo tra i carcerati.*
> 
> Il fine settimana inizia alla grande.



C'è il Campione di tuffi. Non ti basta?


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> a parte bremer stasera vlalhovic ha fatto proprio schifo


Beh può essere che ha fatto schifo proprio per questo. Bremer comunque è un animale, sembra un giocatore d'altri tempi.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Su dazn potranno dire che se c'era una squadra che doveva vincere era il toro ?
Juric lo ha appena detto in intervista ma tutti muti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh può essere che ha fatto schifo proprio per questo. Bremer comunque è un animale, sembra un giocatore d'altri tempi.


ha fatto un paio di errori tecnici banali. la marcatura lì c'entrava poco. Bremer comunque una bestia e paura zero.


----------



## Dexter (18 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 10 minuti di solo Toro, e De ligt segna su angolo...spengo


É qua che si gode?


----------



## sion (18 Febbraio 2022)

Non facciamo gli ******* domani


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Magari arrivasse, con Tomori formerebbe una coppia devastante...


Si, mi piace tantissimo, per certi aspetti è anche più forte di Tomori, che abbina velocità a agilità, Bremer invece abbina velocità a Potenza. Nella marcatura del uomo Bremer è superiore al nostro.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È la seconda volta che Bremer non gli fa vedere palla.
> Giocatore fantastico.



Se va all'inter bremer son problemi grossi.

Per chi dice che da noi non può giocare con tomori.... nel toro dietro gioca da solo con affianco DJIDJI E RODRIGUEZ ed è un muro, penso possa giocare anche con tomori.... ahahah 

Sarebbe l'ideale per noi come caratteristiche.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Febbraio 2022)

Come sempre, ogni non vittoria dei mafiosi è una vittoria per lo sport


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ha fatto un paio di errori tecnici banali. la marcatura lì c'entrava poco. Bremer comunque una bestia e paura zero.


Si Bremer se addolcisce un Po i piedi può diventare un giocatore eccezionale.

Fanno ridere andare a pagare Da Ligt 85 mln quando Bremer per quattro spiccioli gli è infinitamente superiore.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, mi piace tantissimo, per certi aspetti è anche più forte di Tomori, che abbina velocità a agilità, Bremer invece abbina velocità a Potenza. Nella marcatura del uomo Bremer è superiore al nostro.


Uno di fianco all'altro?


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se va all'inter bremer son problemi grossi.
> 
> Per chi dice che da noi non può giocare con tomori.... nel toro dietro gioca da solo con affianco DJIDJI E RODRIGUEZ ed è un muro, penso possa giocare anche con tomori.... ahahah
> 
> Sarebbe l'ideale per noi come caratteristiche.


Se va al Inter sono cavoli.
Certo una difesa Tomori Bremer sarebbe da vedere, a mia avviso con Kjaer che lì completerebbe potremmo anche giocare con una difesaa 3, liberando finalmente Hernandez.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Fa davvero impressione comunque come la preistorica marcatura ad uomo sbugiardi i fenomeni fake.

Sheva anche se marcato ad uomo al toro gliene avrebbe fatti 3.
Mancano la classe vera e le vere conoscenze calcistiche.
È un calcio per pupe che ha perso tutto o quasi. 
L'esasperazione della zona ha fatto danni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se va al Inter sono cavoli.
> Certo una difesa Tomori Bremer sarebbe da vedere, a mia avviso con Kjaer che lì completerebbe potremmo anche giocare con una difesaa 3, liberando finalmente Hernandez.


anche io non ci vedrei male a tre


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Uno di fianco all'altro?


Da preferire con Kjaer nel mezzo


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anche io non ci vedrei male a tre


Soprattutto liberi Hernandez, che non farei mai giocare da terzino.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fa davvero impressione comunque come la preistorica marcatura ad uomo sbugiardi i fenomeni fake.
> 
> Sheva anche se marcato ad uomo al toro gliene avrebbe fatti 3.
> Mancano la classe vera e le vere conoscenze calcistiche.
> ...


beh, è un altro modo di giocare. Stessa cosa per i difensori. Gentile (Claudio) diceva che non esistono più difensori ma "copritori di zona", in sostanza che non sapevano marcare.


----------



## R41D3N (18 Febbraio 2022)

Bremer che si mette in tasca Vlahovic??? Che giocatore!!! Sarebbe da prendere lui altro che Botman!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto liberi Hernandez, che non farei mai giocare da terzino.


per me anche calabria migliorerebbe


----------



## Walker (18 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come sempre, ogni non vittoria dei mafiosi è una vittoria per lo sport


Da esporre in tutti gli stadi del mondo.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

quando sento le interviste di allegri mi domando cosa pensi l'ovino che non può esonerarlo perchè la produzione di mascherine scolastiche non è abbastanza per due allenatori nella stessa stagione

avete sentito che dice ?
"non vi dico la quota del quarto posto, ce la giochiamo con lazio che è tornata e fiorentina dipende dalle prossime due. un punto oggi va bene"


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2022)

godicchio. 

prima però voglio vedere cosa facciamo domani sera, calma e gesso. 
non mi dispiacerebbe neanche se l'atalanta gli mettesse ulteriore pepe al culo, ma hanno una trasferta difficile a firenze.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fa davvero impressione comunque come la preistorica marcatura ad uomo sbugiardi i fenomeni fake.
> 
> Sheva anche se marcato ad uomo al toro gliene avrebbe fatti 3.
> Mancano la classe vera e le vere conoscenze calcistiche.
> ...


Sante parole.

Per questo chi oggi fa un passo indietro è riprende concetti che c'erano una volta fa bingo.

Hai mai più visto missili terra area da 30m che entrava sia palla sia portiere?

Hai più visto per prendere il tempo al avversario andare in tuffo di testa?

Boh spariti, in nome del Guardiolismo che in porta si entra con la palla.

Quanti danni crea l'ignoranza nell'essere umano.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sante parole.
> 
> Per questo chi oggi fa un passo indietro è riprende concetti che c'erano una volta fa bingo.
> 
> ...


Ne potremmo parlare per ore.
Ma poi di collo pieno chi calcia divinamente oggi ?
Pochissimi. 
Il tiro della figheira a giro.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> per me anche calabria migliorerebbe


Si lo penso anche io, Calabria per caratteristiche se lo spostiaspostiamo a centrocampo avremo un altro simil Tonali


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne potremmo parlare per ore.
> Ma poi di collo pieno chi calcia divinamente oggi ?
> Pochissimi.
> Il tiro della figheira a giro.


Guarda con i palloni di oggi che sembrano palloncini per bambini, nessuno calcia in porta come Malinovski


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda con i palloni di oggi che sembrano palloncini per bambini, nessuno calcia in porta come Malinovski


Ma è anche vero che coi palloni di una volta tiro-a-giro-dybala si romperebbe la caviglia.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho visto la partita, ma sto leggendo di una partita super di Bremer. Ha giocato così bene? Perché ricordo che aveva annullato anche Osimhen, oggi mi pare di capire che abbia fatto la stessa cosa con Vlahovic. 

Ecco, se costasse meno di Botman mi fionderei su di lui. Risparmiamo qualcosa per altri ruoli, è già rodato per il campionato italiano e ha un'ottima velocità.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è anche vero che coi palloni di una volta tiro-a-giro-dybala si romperebbe la caviglia.


Si infossa come i tiri di Fantozzi.lol


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma sto leggendo di una partita super di Bremer. Ha giocato così bene? Perché ricordo che aveva annullato anche Osimhen, oggi mi pare di capire che abbia fatto la stessa cosa con Vlahovic.
> 
> Ecco, se costasse meno di Botman mi fionderei su di lui. Risparmiamo qualcosa per altri ruoli, è già rodato per il campionato italiano e ha un'ottima velocità.


Quoto,non capisco perché a milanello sono tutti infognati con questo Botman....è un pacco


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma sto leggendo di una partita super di Bremer. Ha giocato così bene? Perché ricordo che aveva annullato anche Osimhen, oggi mi pare di capire che abbia fatto la stessa cosa con *Vlahovic.*
> 
> Ecco, se costasse meno di Botman mi fionderei su di lui. Risparmiamo qualcosa per altri ruoli, è già rodato per il campionato italiano e ha un'ottima velocità.


Vlahovic è stato addirittura sostituito


----------



## Pit96 (18 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quoto,non capisco perché a milanello sono tutti infognati con questo Botman....è un pacco


Pacco non lo so. Però il fatto che sia abbastanza lento mi preoccupa. È comunque del 2000 eh, stessa età di Kalulu e uno della sua stazza potrebbe essere utile sui calci piazzati. Ma Bremer sembra darmi più garanzie


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quoto,non capisco perché a milanello sono tutti infognati con questo Botman....*è un pacco*



Definirlo un pacco mi sembra un tantino esagerato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Pacco non lo so. Però il fatto che sia abbastanza lento mi preoccupa. È comunque del 2000 eh, stessa età di Kalulu e uno della sua stazza potrebbe essere utile sui calci piazzati. Ma Bremer sembra darmi più garanzie


Bremer tutta la vita...ma figurati i nostri non capiscono una sega


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2022)

Botman potrebbe rivelarsi superiore o inferiore a bremer, con caratteristiche diverse, di certo Bremer in Italia è un top 3 centrali senza dubbi.

Con bremer tomori dietro presserei nell area avversaria tanto mi danno fiducia nei loro recuperi


----------



## 13-33 (18 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Bremer tutta la vita...ma figurati i nostri non capiscono una sega


Come si fa a dire str... del genere quando e la stessa dirigenza ad avere portato i vari Maignan, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez, Tonali, Bennacer, Leao...
Anche io preferisco Bremer conosce la serie A, e piu esperto di Botman pero bisogna anche portare rispetto a quello che sta facendo Maldini e Massara.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Bremer tutta la vita...ma figurati* i nostri non capiscono una sega*



Siamo, seppur provvisoriamente, primi forse proprio incompetenti i nostri non sono.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a dire str... del genere quando e la stessa dirigenza ad avere portato i vari Maignan, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez, Tonali, Bennacer, Leao...
> Anche io preferisco Bremer conosce la serie A, e piu esperto di Botman pero bisogna anche portare rispetto a quello che sta facendo Maldini e Massara.



Purtroppo ad alcuni piace criticare sempre e comunque.


----------



## Davidoff (19 Febbraio 2022)

Botman ha il vantaggio che il Lille è una nostra società satellite, ergo non ci faranno pagare cifre esagerate. Io non l'ho mai visto giocare ma già sapere che è lento non mi piace proprio, nel calcio di oggi serve velocità in tutti i ruoli di movimento. Bremer mi sembrava forte già dall'anno scorso, purtroppo avendo rinnovato Cairo sparerà alto, per quello i nostri non lo puntano. Avremmo qualche chance scambiando Pobega, chissà.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Botman ha il vantaggio che il Lille è una nostra società satellite, ergo non ci faranno pagare cifre esagerate. Io non l'ho mai visto giocare ma già sapere che è lento non mi piace proprio, nel calcio di oggi serve velocità in tutti i ruoli di movimento. Bremer mi sembrava forte già dall'anno scorso, purtroppo avendo rinnovato Cairo sparerà alto, per quello i nostri non lo puntano. Avremmo qualche chance scambiando Pobega, chissà.


In tempi non sospetti avevo detto di metter sul piatto Pobega Krunic più 15 milioni e mi son preso del pazzo, che Pobega valeva più di Bremer….. 

questa estate andrà via sui 30/35 cash, troppo per noi, purtroppo. Anche se per un tomori o un Bremer spenderei qualsiasi cifra, ti cambiano la squadra.


----------



## 13-33 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ad alcuni piace criticare sempre e comunque.


Va bene le critiche costruttive perche abbiamo sbagliato alcune scelte pero la mancanza di rispetto no...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Va bene le critiche costruttive perche abbiamo sbagliato alcune scelte pero la mancanza di rispetto no...



Concordo pienamente. In particolare trovo inaccettabili gli insulti a Maldini.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che dire, Bremer strepitoso.
A fine primo tempo pensavo nel solito 1/0…
Bene così, comunque questo calcio di fighette non va proprio…
Nessuno che tiri da fuori area, tutti che vogliono entrare in porta col pallone…


----------



## The P (19 Febbraio 2022)

Grande partita di Bremer, ma anche il nostro Pobega niente male a centrocampo. Non ho visto alcuna differenza con i centrocampisti strapagati della Juve, anzi…


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

stravedo per bremer. Ho parlato di lui benissimo paragonandolo a tomori proprio una settimana fa. Tuttavia schifare botman e definirlo un pacco quando
1- è un nazionale
2- ha vinto league 1 contro la squadra più ricca del pianeta
3- gioca in champions
4- guidava la difesa assieme a Maignan alla conquista del campionato l anno scorso
5- proprio con Maignan potrebbe crearsi quell intesa che porta tranquillità a tutto il reparto, cosa che purtroppo con le palle alte non abbiamo se manca kjaer


----------



## Kayl (19 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Botman ha il vantaggio che il Lille è una nostra società satellite, ergo non ci faranno pagare cifre esagerate. Io non l'ho mai visto giocare ma già sapere che è lento non mi piace proprio, nel calcio di oggi serve velocità in tutti i ruoli di movimento. Bremer mi sembrava forte già dall'anno scorso, purtroppo avendo rinnovato Cairo sparerà alto, per quello i nostri non lo puntano. Avremmo qualche chance scambiando Pobega, chissà.


A parte che con lento bisogna capire cosa si intende, non è più lento di Kjaer che comunque non si è mai fatto fumare da nessuno, grazie al senso della posizione. Chiellini pure, al di là della licenza di uccidere, si è spesso intascato gente molto più veloce con la marcatura stretta che appunto impedisce di partire. Botman è un bisonte alto che marca stretto l'avversario e dai piedi ottimi. Oltretutto mancino quindi ideale da piazzare sul centrosinistra. 
Ora si esalta Bremer, che è un ottimo giocatore, per aver fermato Vlahovic e Osimhen, ma se è per questo Kalulu si è intascato Immobile, Morata e Lautaro e un anno e mezzo fa non aveva nemmeno esordito da professionista. 

In ogni caso Bremer, per favore, Cairo chiederà minimo 50 milioni, non facciamo gli gnorri, è il suo Belotti della difesa e ci si attaccherà come una cozza. Meglio spendere una trentina o poco più per Botman e tenere soldi per investire davanti. 

A proposito, complimenti ad Allegri che è riuscito a dire che il pareggio non è male visto che a settembre l'avrebbero persa sta partita.XD


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2022)

A me non fanno impazzire ne Botman ne Bremer e preferirei qualcun altro, ma credo di essere il solo nel forum.


----------



## King of the North (19 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quoto,non capisco perché a milanello sono tutti infognati con questo Botman....è un pacco


Immagino avrai visto centinaia dei suoi allenamenti e altre decine e decine di partire per aver stilato questa valutazione…


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Bremer tutta la vita...ma figurati i nostri non capiscono una sega


Più che non capirne una sega credo andranno(se ci andranno) su quello che costa meno,e sapendo quanto sìa folle Cairo allora forse si andrà su Botman,sempre che non si rinnovi romagnoli e Kjaer non venga spacciato come nuovo acquisto.Comunque mi sento di dire che Juric è oggi il miglior allenatore in Itaglia.


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Più che non capirne una sega credo andranno(se ci andranno) su quello che costa meno,e sapendo quanto sìa folle Cairo allora forse si andrà su Botman,sempre che non si rinnovi romagnoli e Kjaer non venga spacciato come nuovo acquisto.Comunque mi sento di dire che Juric è oggi il miglior allenatore in Itaglia.



Anche a me piace molto Juric ma vorrei vederlo in una squadra che gioca per vincere il campionato, con tanta pressione addosso e con grandi nomi in rosa.

Riguardo a Bremer è davvero forte


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Più che non capirne una sega credo andranno(se ci andranno) su quello che costa meno,e sapendo quanto sìa folle Cairo allora forse si andrà su Botman,sempre che non si rinnovi romagnoli e Kjaer non venga spacciato come nuovo acquisto.Comunque mi sento di dire che Juric è oggi il miglior allenatore in Itaglia.



Capisco che in questo forum c'è la tendenza a vedere i nostri dirigenti come degli idioti squattrinati incompetenti al mercato delle pulci ma dire che vanno su Botman perché costa meno fa sanguinare gli occhi. Su Botman ci vanno perché ci credono altrimenti non lo comprerebbero.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (19 Febbraio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me non fanno impazzire ne Botman ne Bremer e preferirei qualcun altro, ma credo di essere il solo nel forum.


per esempio? mi faresti due nomi?


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri era la partita perfetta per osservare da vicino bremer e potrei definirlo in un sol modo : impressionante.
Si è attaccato a vlahovic da dietro e non gli ha fatto veder palla, lo ha bruciato pure sulle palle contese sul lungo e sulle palle metà e metà.

Non è stato mai puntato frontalmente o prendendo palla in fascia e questo dimostra come tanti presunti fenomeni siano solo pompati dai media locali.

Ci fosse stato uno sheva ieri avrebbe portato bremer in fascia e lo avrebbe puntato dopo che lo avrebbe stancato e distrutto con scatti e contro-scatti.
Ma nel calcio di oggi esistono solo fenomeni da palla nei piedi.

Il mostro. -cit-


----------



## Prealpi (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri era la partita perfetta per osservare da vicino bremer e potrei definirlo in un sol modo : impressionante.
> Si è attaccato a vlahovic da dietro e non gli ha fatto veder palla, lo ha bruciato pure sulle palle contese sul lungo e sulle palle metà e metà.
> 
> Non è stato mai puntato frontalmente o prendendo palla in fascia e questo dimostra come tanti presunti fenomeni siano solo pompati dai media locali.
> ...


Concordo in tutto, bravo


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri era la partita perfetta per osservare da vicino bremer e potrei definirlo in un sol modo : impressionante.
> Si è attaccato a vlahovic da dietro e non gli ha fatto veder palla, lo ha bruciato pure sulle palle contese sul lungo e sulle palle metà e metà.
> 
> Non è stato mai puntato frontalmente o prendendo palla in fascia e questo dimostra come tanti presunti fenomeni siano solo pompati dai media locali.
> ...


Ci ho pensato parlando di Rui Costa nell’altro thread. Davvero attualmente giocatori con quella classe, tecnica ed eleganza non ce ne sono più. Ai tempi ce n’erano parecchi anche solo limitandosi alla serie a. 
Non so se sia una mia sensazione, ma anche quelli con ottima tecnica mi danno l’idea di essere giocatori “costruiti e finti”, senza quella magia che avevano certi fuoriclasse di qualche anno fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato parlando di Rui Costa nell’altro thread. Davvero attualmente giocatori con quella classe, tecnica ed eleganza non ce ne sono più. Ai tempi ce n’erano parecchi anche solo limitandosi alla serie a.
> Non so se sia una mia sensazione, ma anche quelli con ottima tecnica mi danno l’idea di essere giocatori “costruiti e finti”, senza quella magia che avevano certi fuoriclasse di qualche anno fa.


E' cambiato il calcio e cosi certi giocatori si sono estinti o sono stati costretti ad evolversi.
Oggi il calcio è costruito sui tempi di gioco e chi tocca palla più volte è out.

I rui costa oggi o si sono adattati a fare le mezze ali o si sono estinti.
La tecnica pura è calata perchè è aumentata la corsa.

Oggi il giocatore tecnico è colui che su cento palloni ne sbaglia uno.
Il nuovo rui costa va messo davanti la difesa, il vecchio volante brasiliano.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri era la partita perfetta per osservare da vicino bremer e potrei definirlo in un sol modo : impressionante.
> Si è attaccato a vlahovic da dietro e non gli ha fatto veder palla, lo ha bruciato pure sulle palle contese sul lungo e sulle palle metà e metà.
> 
> Non è stato mai puntato frontalmente o prendendo palla in fascia e questo dimostra come tanti presunti fenomeni siano solo pompati dai media locali.
> ...



Condivido le lodi per la prestazione di Bremer contro il più forte attaccante della via Lattea però, ad onor del vero, sarebbe difficile per chiunque giocare da solo spalle alla porta con un giocatore costantemente addosso e senza rifornimenti. Allegri si conferma ancora una volta un allenatore con una proposta di gioco antidiluviana.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque al Torino oltre a Bremer ci sarebbe Singo da prendere.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri al gol di delig ho spento... stamattina poi la bellissima sorpresa...e si godeeeeeee


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vlahovic è stato addirittura sostituito


Vlahovic non è veloce e tecnicamente lascia a desiderare in molti fondamentali.

Se lo si marca alla Romagnoli a debita distanza fa 2 gol, se lo marca a uomo Tomori non tocca palla.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vlahovic non è veloce e tecnicamente lascia a desiderare in molti fondamentali.
> 
> Se lo si marca alla Romagnoli a debita distanza fa 2 gol, se lo marca a uomo Tomori non tocca palla.


Bravissimo.
E una volta i giocatori buoni e veri sai vedevano quando ricevevano cure molto 'particolari'.

A proposito : ieri ennesimo show di paolina ,alias dybala, e la signorina silvani, alias cuadrado.
Personaggi disgustosi che offendono l'essenza di questo sport.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> per esempio? mi faresti due nomi?


Non sono proprio in grado, poi seguo pochissimo gli altri campionati. Era solo per dire che quei due di cui si parla tanto hanno entrambi qualche aspetto che non mi convince completamente, e non che ne avessi altri pronti da preferire.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.
> E una volta i giocatori buoni e veri sai vedevano quando ricevevano cure molto 'particolari'.
> 
> A proposito : ieri ennesimo show di paolina ,alias dybala, e la signorina silvani, alias cuadrado.
> Personaggi disgustosi che offendono l'essenza di questo sport.


A tutti darei la mano dopo un fallo, a Dybala,Cuadrado,chiesa è ora anche Vlaovic no.

Come si possa odiare più l'Inter più della Juventus non lo capirò mai.

Ah, ti sei accorto che tutte le riprese in primo piano erano su Vlahvic


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A tutti darei la mano dopo un fallo, a Dybala,Cuadrado,chiesa è ora anche Vlaovic no.
> 
> Come si possa odiare più l'Inter più della Juventus non lo capirò mai.


Se quel 71 è la tua classe hai avuto la fortuna di vedere il calcio quando lo si poteva definire tale.
Io sono più piccolo ma a metà anni 80 ero già con un pallone tra i piedi e seguivo ovviamente la serie A .

Nell'estate del 90 per giocare un torneo di calcetto tra amici al villaggio a mare comprammo il pallone del mondiale, il mitico estrusco.
Ricordo che su un corner colpi la palla perfettamente di collo e presi in faccia il portiere che non ci capì nulla per 10' buoni.
Era un macigno, non un pallone.

Il supersantos noi lo usavamo per cazzeggiare, ora lo usano nelle gare ufficiali.
Capisci a me.
Dunga oggi farebbe venire giù la porta, altro che la balistica della turca.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se quel 71 è la tua classe hai avuto la fortuna di vedere il calcio quando lo si poteva definire tale.
> Io sono più piccolo ma a metà anni 80 ero giù con un pallone tra i piedi e seguivo ovviamente la serie A .
> 
> Nell'estate del 90 per giocare un torneo di calcetto tra amici al villaggio a mare comprammo il pallone del mondiale, il mitico estrusco.
> ...


Esatto.
Quello che non mi capacito è come con questi palloni " fluttuanti" non si tira in porta.
Noi per primi.si arriva al limite e si inizia a girare e rigira e rigira ancora sta palla quando ci sono state già 4 possibilità di tirare in porta.

Naturalmente il tutto con squadra sbilanciata, è mal posizionata, naturalmente prima o poi se non tiri la palla viene intercetta e quindi vanno sulle ripartenze dove quasi sempre siamo in inferiorità numerica. Da allenatore sta cosa mi farebbe venire la bile.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Io non l'ho vista ma l'ho recuperata dopo, ho messo la partita e per 10 minuti ho visto solo Torino, sembrava di vedere la capolista contro la squadretta di turno che prova a prendere la palla ma non ce la fa, ho addirittura sentito Allegri che poco prima del gol di Fenomenligt urlava: "dai adesso un po' di più, giostriamo la palla un po' di più adesso..", ma come? non la stai vedendo, hai voluto il Muntari svizzero e vuoi fare possesso palla con Locacessi e Zakaria? con una sega come Morata ala? poi il gol totalmente casuale su angolo.
Ho messo quindi gli highlights e al 90% sono state azioni Toro, fino al gol di Belotti, tanta roba quindi la nuova Juve, Vlahovic è un giocatore complesso, un giocatore che ti puoi permettere quando dietro riesci effettivamente a controllare il pallone e il gioco arrivando a giocare alto e piazzando molti uomini in area, lì col serbo servito molto in profondità puoi anche farlo rendere al massimo ma se non hai il controllo della palla e non riesci a gestire i ritmi della partita FAI 0 appena trovi una squada messa bene difensivamente e con qualità davanti, il cambiamento della Juve è anche questo, fino ad un paio di anni fa avrebbero stravinto 3-0 o 3-1 senza forzare, oggi segnano per puro caso e non mettono sotto nessuno.
Giusto per farvi un esempio di qualche anno fa, loro hanno preso un attaccante da piazzare titolare a gennaio bypassando totalmente il resto dei reparti, proprio come facemmo noi con Piatek e Paquetà (Vlahovic, Zakaria), ci fu l'entusiasmo iniziale e poco altro, perché il sistema di gioco era debole, i giocatori erano totalmente sbagliati o non all'altezza, con l'unica differenza che almeno non pagavamo un tizio nove MLN l'anno per fare un calcio vecchio di 40 anni e di sicuro non andavamo in giro a dire "attacco più forte del campionato".
Stasera possiamo prendere altri 2 punti secchi alla Juve, potremmo tornare ad avere 11 punti di vantaggio su di loro più scontri diretti a favore, quindi 12 punti, importante tenere almeno 10 punti sul quarto quinto posto perché un margine di quattro partite è tanta roba, cerchiamo di farlo diventare di cinque partite a 'sto punto.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il gol della Juventus comunque è nato su un grave errore del portiere granata.

La palla viene colpita a non più di un metro non esiste che un portiere non esca e vada a prendersi la palla, non esiste.


----------



## Goro (19 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Quello che non mi capacito è come con questi palloni " fluttuanti" non si tira in porta.
> Noi per primi.si arriva al limite e si inizia a girare e rigira e rigira ancora sta palla quando ci sono state già 4 possibilità di tirare in porta.
> 
> Naturalmente il tutto con squadra sbilanciata, è mal posizionata, naturalmente prima o poi se non tiri la palla viene intercetta e quindi vanno sulle ripartenze dove quasi sempre siamo in inferiorità numerica. Da allenatore sta cosa mi farebbe venire la bile.


Il Napoli infatti sta facendo discrete fortune coi suoi tiratori da fuori area


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il Napoli infatti sta facendo discrete fortune coi suoi tiratori da fuori area


Si vero.

Il tiro è il modo più diretto e più veloce per fare male al avversario.

Si tocca troppe volte palla, ogni passaggio è un probabile errore ,più passaggi si fanno più probabilità di sbagliare ci sono.

Nel momento che arrivi nei pressi dell'area l'azione la devi chiudere con un tiro quando possibile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A tutti darei la mano dopo un fallo, a Dybala,Cuadrado,chiesa è ora anche Vlaovic no.
> 
> Come si possa odiare più l'Inter più della Juventus non lo capirò mai.
> 
> Ah, ti sei accorto che tutte le riprese in primo piano erano su Vlahvic


Non c'è niente che odio più dell'Inter. Niente


----------

